# KBR Construction Updates



## post-it (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone know how the construction is coming along at Maui?  The last I heard there was a huge crane on the property and the new fitness center hadn't been completed.


----------



## TravelinGuy (Jun 23, 2015)

post-it said:


> Does anyone know how the construction is coming along at Maui?  The last I heard there was a huge crane on the property and the new fitness center hadn't been completed.



We're here now for a week, leaving on Thur.  The fitness center is complete, with a great ground level location facing the ocean.  The large crane is still hanging over the resort (from the rear), and the inside pavilion in the front tower is closed -- but the tower and rooms are all open.  The mini-golf is also closed.  But from the main entrance and the pool and beach areas, everything else is open and looks great.

We haven't noticed any construction noises, and if it wasn't for the obvious crane visible as you drive up, there's little evidence of other construction.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 23, 2015)

We were there in May and the only thing we saw the crane being used for was lifting materials up to the roof and bringing down dumpsters full of waste construction materials.  I couldn't figure out what they were up to and didnt bother to ask.  We were in the rear wing looking over the dumpsters on an exchange.







Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## post-it (Jun 23, 2015)

We had this view last Sept without the crane, but the resort next door was re-roofing and too many service trucks for me.  I'm going to request the other side of the resort for this stay, hopefully I'll get my request.  

Glad to hear the fitness center is open and I think we have some time before we arrive for more of the construction to be complete.


----------

